# HBO Triple Bill RBR and Scores



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

I will be collecting scores for the Salido-Garcia fight tonight, please post your scores in here and I will add them to the fightscorecollector site - http://fightscorecollector.blogspot.com

Predictions for tonight

Salido PTS

Martinez PTS

Golovkin KO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia TKO10

Burgos UD

Golovkin KO6


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Garcia TKO9
Burgos UD
Golovkin KO5


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Garcia and Burgos on points, Golovkin to stop Rosado in the early-mid rounds but I wouldn't be surprised if he had some Ouma-esque difficulty. 

Burgos-Martinez might be the one I'm looking forward to most but 'tis neck and neck with Salido-Garcia.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Garcia TKO9
> Burgos UD
> Golovkin KO5


"I'll just copy Chacal, but take a round off each stoppage. He beat JFT in the H2H league when I got dominated by him so it's probably for the best."

IS THAT HOW IT IS?


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Salido is 6/4 and Martinez 5/4 on skybet...nice wee double


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> "I'll just copy Chacal, but take a round off each stoppage. He beat JFT in the H2H league when I got dominated by him so it's probably for the best."
> 
> IS THAT HOW IT IS?


I made my picks before you. Days ago. You copied mine.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I expect Golovkin to win by stoppage, think Garcia will beat Salido (probably inside the distance as well) and I fancy Burgos to edge Martinez on the scorecards.

Should be a good night.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I made my picks before you. Days ago. You copied mine.


You don't know when I put mine in!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You don't know when I put mine in!


I do. You were still contemplating them on skype after I'd put mine in.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Undercard already started. Can be seen here: http://www.toprank.tv/index.jsp


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

The NBC Sports Fight Night starts at 2 am for you guys tonight. The HBO broadcast starts 45 min later.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The NBC Sports Fight Night starts at 2 am for you guys tonight. The HBO broadcast starts 45 min later.


They gonna show all the undercard fights on the NBC show? Aint got no time for that, all about HBO come 2.45.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Interesting fight on now on the stream.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just me then?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Steve Lillis tells me they're opening with an 8 rounder, then from about 2.45 Martinez, then Golovkin followed by Salido.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

What a fucking KO!!! It was coming. Great fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> What a fucking KO!!! It was coming. Great fight.


Cracking punch wasn't it Gaz


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> They gonna show all the undercard fights on the NBC show? Aint got no time for that, all about HBO come 2.45.


The NBC show is 2 hours long from Connecticut and has Kovalev v Campillo and Curtis Stevens v Ayala. I'll be taping it and watching after HBO if I am not too drunk. 
Hows the undercard action?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

You could see he was getting though with that right hand for the last round or so. In the end I think Akerybev was just knackered and could get out of the way of the telegraphed right hand.

Great fight. 

The commentator made the "is that a 9/9 round?" mistake for the double knockdown in the first round.atsch


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> You could see he was getting though with that right hand for the last round or so. In the end I think Akerybev was just knackered and could get out of the way of the telegraphed right hand.
> 
> Great fight.
> 
> The commentator made the "is that a 9/9 round?" mistake for the double knockdown in the first round.atsch


Cracking fight though from what I watched. Was talking to people as well.

Just finished my rogan josh. Was good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Good stoppage.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...ffiliateId&fight_key=2013_01_19_salido_garcia

C'mon people


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> The NBC show is 2 hours long from Connecticut and has Kovalev v Campillo and Curtis Stevens v Ayala. I'll be taping it and watching after HBO if I am not too drunk.
> Hows the undercard action?


There was a war earlier. Glen Tapia was just on, looked very good.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> There was a war earlier. Glen Tapia was just on, looked very good.


Who went to war and was it a "must see" war??
(no spoilers if it is!)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...ffiliateId&fight_key=2013_01_19_salido_garcia
> 
> C'mon people


:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Who went to war and was it a "must see" war??
> (no spoilers if it is!)


Couldn't even tell you their names. Ask @GazOC


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :deal


Maybe we should shift to the other rbr? People will see this as the Prize fighter one.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Journeyman Fernate vs. the unbeaten Akberbayev.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Maybe we should shift to the other rbr? People will see this as the Prize fighter one.


:good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Liked hearing Run DMC there in MSG


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Journeyman Fernate vs. the unbeaten Akberbayev.





Chacal said:


> Couldn't even tell you their names. Ask @GazOC


Cheers gents. I see it's on soso already so might just watch it now!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Cheers gents. I see it's on soso already so might just watch it now!


Or maybe not as it's only a 30 sec highlight of the fight:fire


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I miss sweetboxing


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

whens GGG up guys?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

2012 olympian on now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was fast.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Ooooooooh KO'd in the first 10 seconds, that was mad.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well done Felix


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Guy complained about his jaw too. Might be broken.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That was VERY nice. Textbook. Left to liver, left to head.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> That was VERY nice. Textbook. Left to liver, left to head.


And that's all she wrote. Combinations like that are like the butter to your bread, the jab. You can survive on bread alone, but when you start buttering that bread, it's much nicer.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And that's all she wrote. Combinations like that are like the butter to your bread, the jab. You can survive on bread alone, but when you start buttering that bread, it's much nicer.


:rofl

:atlas


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

who's up :lp :lp :lp


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Where's Buncey?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> who's up :lp :lp :lp


:eire:eire:eire


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The NBC card(Kovalev-Campillo) is starting now. Mark's got it if anyone's interested. Curtis Stevens-Elvin Ayala up first. Steve Cunningham accompanying BJ Flores in the ring for a keys to victory sort of thing. Freddie Roach on commentary again.

Hello everyone, by the way.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :eire:eire:eire


:finger


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

LP said:


> :finger


 @Pabby sort the smiley thing out


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> :finger


What was that? I can't see. That must be embarrassing. Almost as embarrassing as having no shoes.

:alan


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> The NBC card(Kovalev-Campillo) is starting now. Mark's got it if anyone's interested. Curtis Stevens-Elvin Ayala up first. Steve Cunningham accompanying BJ Flores in the ring for a keys to victory sort of thing. Freddie Roach on commentary again.
> 
> Hello everyone, by the way.


Aye, watching it Pablo.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> @Pabby sort the smiley thing out


I'll get on it, mah'dude. Doesn't appear to be any admins online right now to save one even if I made/found one though.

Soon enough myself and @Lunny will produce enough boxing-related faces to cover everything.:yep


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> The NBC card(Kovalev-Campillo) is starting now. Mark's got it if anyone's interested. Curtis Stevens-Elvin Ayala up first. Steve Cunningham accompanying BJ Flores in the ring for a keys to victory sort of thing. Freddie Roach on commentary again.
> 
> Hello everyone, by the way.


Hello, Pabby. How are you?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If I died tomorrow those heads would be my legacy.

Shame my photoshop trial ran out...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lunny said:


> What was that? I can't see. That must be embarrassing. Almost as embarrassing as having no shoes.
> 
> :alan


:twisted


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Aye, watching it Pablo.


Pretty evenly matched this one on paper, in my opinion. A bit of uncertainty added to it what with Stevens dropping down to 160. He's very short considering he's been a 168 pounder for the majority of his career, around 5'7 if I remember rightly. Most of Ayala's defeats have been in decent company, took a few rounds off of Abraham before getting iced by a shot to the neck, wields a draw against Sergio Mora. Both are pretty much gatekeeper-level but I think it's an interesting one nonetheless.

EDIT: Well bollocks to what I just wrote.:lol: KO1 to Stevens.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Oooooh shit, over already, guessing he's out of the running for Barker now @Wallet


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Pretty evenly matched this one on paper, in my opinion. A bit of uncertainty added to it what with Stevens dropping down to 160. He's very short considering he's been a 168 pounder for the majority of his career, around 5'7 if I remember rightly. Most of Ayala's defeats have been in decent company, took a few rounds off of Abraham before getting iced by a shot to the neck, wields a draw against Sergio Mora. Both are pretty much gatekeeper-level but I think it's an interesting one nonetheless.


By the time you posted this it was all over.

Some guy just tried to bum Stevens, WTF?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hello, Pabby. How are you?


I'm good, drinking a pint of water. Boss status. How's you bruh?



Lunny said:


> If I died tomorrow those heads would be my legacy.
> 
> Shame my photoshop trial ran out...


The ones I made were thanks to MS Paint. Skills.



Lunny said:


> By the time you posted this it was all over.
> 
> Some guy just tried to bum Stevens, WTF?


:lol: And you got that quote in before my edit. Was a GREAT shot from Stevens though, perfect timing and excellent technique to his credit. Not much more to say really, didn't really last that long.

Fuck knows what went on after that, attempted bumming from audience member and then loads of N-bombs being dropped.:lol::blood


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That left hook was huge. Nice KO that.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure Ill make it all night so if not I thought it best I instill on you the greatest band of all time:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm good, drinking a pint of water. Boss status. How's you bruh?
> 
> The ones I made were thanks to MS Paint. Skills.
> 
> ...


Did he just give a shoutout to the chincheckers? Maybe that's Headbanger.

Anyway, what I want to know is how do you cut the head out in paint? Like with no background? Or are you cheating and using the background colour from CHB?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

"***-***, OFF DA BLOCK"

Stevens givens a technical insight into how he landed his wonderful left hook. Then says something about being the super-middleweight champion(even though he's now campaigning at 160). And Zab Judah. And "chincheckers". Not sure what to make of this interview.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'm good, drinking a pint of water. Boss status. How's you bruh?


Watch you don't get too full.



Pabby said:


> "***-***, OFF DA BLOCK"
> 
> Stevens givens a technical insight into how he landed his wonderful left hook. Then says something about being the super-middleweight champion(even though he's now campaigning at 160). And Zab Judah. And "chincheckers". Not sure what to make of this interview.


:lol: Was very unusual.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi lads. :hi:


Bye lads. :hi:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Anyway, what I want to know is how do you cut the head out in paint? Like with no background? Or are you cheating and using the background colour from CHB?


You kind of have to eventually even if you don't do so in the making of it. Use the background colour, that is. You'll notice that if you try to highlight any of the heads it'll have a square outline, it's just how they're saved onto the site.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> You kind of have to eventually even if you don't do so in the making of it. Use the background colour, that is. You'll notice that if you try to highlight any of the heads it'll have a square outline, it's just how they're saved onto the site.


Not my heads. My heads are legit cutout. You could post them on any colour background and they'll still be cutouts. Mine are the real deal.

Quality.

What heads you been uploading?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You haven't even uploaded any you fraud.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Techno-swag.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I came up with the following you KNOBBER:

:broner :****

And there's others in the suggestions thread. I just leave it to admin to upload 'em.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Gotta love that Team Ireland team spirit:happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I came up with the following you KNOBBER:
> 
> :broner :****
> 
> And there's others in the suggestions thread. I just leave it to admin to upload 'em.


You haven't uploaded a single one, ******.

And the admin has cut the heads out as well.

Shoddy work.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Gotta love that Team Ireland team spirit:happy


:lol:

Getting started on HBO now, mmmm


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny I'm legit considering beating you up right now, just watch yourself.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> Getting started on HBO now, mmmm


Surprised Lampey isn't there.

And to make it worse Mr Exciting Andre Ward is there instead of Jones Jr:fire


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Lunny I'm legit considering beating you up right now, just watch yourself.


you can't beat your meat let alone @Lunny :lp :lp :lp


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

LP said:


> you can't beat your meat let alone @Lunny :lp :lp :lp


Expect to be PM'd a video very soon buddy, and prepare to admit you've been proved wrong.

:broner


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in love with the brunette ring girl.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Expect to be PM'd a video very soon buddy, and prepare to admit you've been proved wrong.


:rofl


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Expect to be PM'd a video very soon buddy, and prepare to admit you've been proved wrong.
> 
> :broner


:lol::lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I'm in love with the brunette ring girl.


Was thinking this myself.

Step aside young'in, you can have Charlie. I'm done with her now that Prizefighter is done.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

"As per NYSAC, purses for Sat card: Salido $200K (+ much more via Mexico), Garcia $220K, Golovkin $350K, Rosado $150K, Martinez $125K, Burgos $50K"


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Burgos gets the first. He should get props for winning the first round in my new scorecard book that I'm starting. He's just made history.

Both have landed good shots this round though. Shaping up nicely.


Burgos 10-9 Martinez


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm a pretty massive Burgos fan, I'm usually Puerto Rico over Mexico but I'm rocking with the enemy on this one.:yep Hoping he comes through this and fights maybe Uchiyama or the Salgado-Mendez II winner. Good fight so far, still has ample time to heat up to the degree people think it will.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I've got it 3-0 Burgos but that last round was close.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 1: Martinez trying to pressure, Burgos jabbing and landing sweet body shots.

10-9 Burgos

Round 2: Much of the same, Burgos wins easy.

20-19 Burgos

Round 3: More of the same, Burgos is the better ring general. Martinez with some late work but not enough

30-27 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 4: Much of the same, Burgos getting in them body shots. Low blow, Burgos warned. Martinez with work on the ropes but Burgos holding his own even when against the ropes, he'd rather be at range though I'm sure. Still doing well on the inside with ripping body shots. 

40-36 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 5:

my, umm, tv died.

From what I saw it was another close round. Burgos landing loud body shots and backing Martinez up with straights from the outside while Martinez has spurts of in fighting.

50-45 Burgos
@Lunny agree?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Agree with both Lederman and Kellerman. 4-1 to Burgos but Rocky is doing gradually more with each passing round.

That said, Burgos be dishin' a whippin' in the the 6th.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 6 is wicked! Martinez got an iron torso. Unreal how he kept pushing it after those body shots. Muchus Machismo


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 6:

Burgos beating Martinez up in the early stage, body shots are really killing martinez, you see martinez wincing in pain. Martinez still pushing the action and coming forwards though but not enough to win the round.

60-54 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 7: 

Burgos getting pushed against the ropes and tagged with shots, throwing back but Martinez getting the better of it. Neither guy knows what a defense is. Burgos warned for low blows, Martinez pushing Burgos back, Burgos lands a left hook and backs up martinez, rest of the round is spent doing nothing.

10-9 Martinez

69-64 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 8:

Neither guy does much, neither guy lands much. Martinez slightly more active, both look a bit tired. 

10-9 Martinez

78-74 Burgos


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

78-74 to Burgos so far

Given martinez the last 2.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Burgos not as busy in round 8. Has he decided that he'll settle for a PTS win as Martinez is too much of a rock?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 9:

More activity, burgos landing body shots, martinez walking into shots early, both men trading evenly, burgos really getting the body shots in, could slow Martinez down where he's meant to be strongest. Burgos impressing on teh inside but should be jabbing more. Burgos should also stop going southpaw like a fanny. More trading evenly on ropes but Burgos just more impressive. Martinez just not doing enough, Burgos is more effective and the harder puncher.

10-9 Burgos

88-83 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 10:

loose tape on martinez glove at start of round. Wastes a bit of time. Now that's over the fighting commences. Straight into trading again. Burgos landing punches and avoiding others. seemed to hurt martinez a but but commentators didn't comment on it. Burgos landing more to the body. Martinez is a rock to take all these punches. Burgos is beating Martinez up now. Martinez is a hard motherfucker. Taking all these shots and asking for more. Burgos delivers. Martinez not throwing as much, really being broken down by burgos. Burgos jabbing and throwing straights for a moment looking good. Burgos can win on the outside and he can win on the inside. If he tightens his defense up a bit he'll be somebody big.

98-92 Burgos. 

Burgos is walking away with this now. If we see a late stoppage as Martinez predicted, I think it'll be Martinez being stopped. 

Burgos has landed 108 shots to the body through 10.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I have it 97-93 to Burgos. Gave the 7th, 8th and 9th to Martinez.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure if "keep your hands up" is the best advice when he's being hit with _those_ body shots.:err


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 11:

burgos boxing from ouside and landing a left hook when martinez gets inside. Burgos loves that left hook to the head and body. Martinez really is a rock to take these, most guys would be down by now. Having been hit in the body a lot I know just now Martinez is feeling quite lethargic about the entire situation, and it reflects in his work. Everything is done tired and half assed. Burgos just being better in every way, but still has a lot of room for improvement in footowrk and defense. Martinez can't hurt Burgos though. Burgos jabs and moves to finish the round. 

108-101 Burgos


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 12:

Last round. Burgos' looking for a late stoppage or just to finish strongly. martinez taking some shots but firing back. Burgos pushing Martinez back and throwing hard shots. He wants this stoppage. Warriors, the both of them. Each man has impressed me tonight but Burgos more so. Burgos eating some shots but not giving a fuck. Martinez hasn't got much steam on his shots at this point. (I wrote this before the commentators said it) more loose tape on the gloves. Martinez trying to put in some late effort, he knows he needs a stoppage but he just doesn't have the energy, or does he? No. He doesn't, and Burgos is tough. 10 seconds left, Burgos jabbing and trading on the inside. Martinez flurry's but to no avail, they trade till the fight is over then share a cuddle.

118-110 Burgos on my card.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck just woke up and only managed to see the 12th round. Good fight?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

OH SHIT

Y'all seen what happened to Campillo?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I scored it 117-111 to Burgos.

Big props to @Chacal for his rbring.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Fuck just woke up and only managed to see the 12th round. Good fight?


Pretty fun but no war or anything. Worth a watch though for sure.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> Y'all seen what happened to Campillo?


KO'd???

You seen it?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

SD??


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The(from what I hear) Kovalev-Campillo result:



Spoiler



Kovalev looks brilliant and starches him in 3. Apparently.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake.

I'm blaming Kellerman after all that talk about that shit judge.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

You must be joking. That is utterly awful scoring. Makes me sick actually.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Split Decision Draw....Bit shit, thought Burgos had that. 

117-111 Burgos
116-112 Martinez (worst card)
114-114


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Well that's fucking bullshit. You could give Martinez 5 rounds AT MOST. That was bad for boxing.

HAPPY NEW YEAR BAHXING! 

You could give Martinez rounds 3, 4, 5, 7, 8 and maybe if you were Lunny 9. 

3 4 and 5 would be hard to give to martinez anyway. I'm not happy with this.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Pretty fun but no war or anything. Worth a watch though for sure.


Good stuff, was expecting a solid fight.

Sounds like a shit decision though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Draw? Brother mayne, brother mayne you gotta be trippin' here. I wasn't scoring it or anything but I reckon Martinez could've taken 4, maybe even 5 rounds if you _really_ give him the benefit of the doubt but for me there isn't a way Burgos lost that on first watch.

JLC is still the man anyways.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Draw? Brother mayne, brother mayne you gotta be trippin' here. I wasn't scoring it or anything but I reckon Martinez could've taken 4, maybe even 5 rounds if you _really_ give him the benefit of the doubt but for me there isn't a way Burgos lost that on first watch.
> 
> JLC is still the man anyways.


Pretty much. Bullshit you know. I circled rounds 3, 4, 5 and 9 as close rounds and gave Martinez rounds 7 and 8. But you couldn't give him every one of the close ones. Silly decision.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I could see a 114-114 card, there were a few close rounds, that card isn't that bad. Though it's still bad.

116-112 is fucking shocking.

Burgos definitely got the best of that fight. Robbery.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I will continue to conduct this Burgos express on my lonesome, we shall persevere.

GGG-Rosado incoming, Rasta's.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I could see a 114-114 card, there were a few close rounds, that card isn't that bad. Though it's still bad.
> 
> 116-112 is fucking shocking.
> 
> Burgos definitely got the best of that fight. Robbery.


I want to see what rounds they gave Martinez. 3 4 5 7 8 9 were all you could possibly give.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

WAR Rosado. :bbb


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's see how many rounds I have to RBR for.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> and maybe if you were Lunny 9.


:lol: What? Fucking what???? I don't listen to no compubox shit.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Steve Smoger as ref.

RIP Rosado.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Let's see how many rounds I have to RBR for.


With everyone picking under 7.5 in the nations cup, I'm thinking I set the handicap too high. Lets see...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Rosado:err


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's do this!

Did they show the ring walks @Lunny?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> With everyone picking under 7.5 in the nations cup, I'm thinking I set the handicap too high. Lets see...


Over under 5 would be tougher.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

GGG the greatest KO% in Middleweight championship history...

Yeah, that might be true if he was even a genuine belt holder.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Let's do this!
> 
> Did they show the ring walks @Lunny?


No so I'm scoring the ring walk a draw. 10-10 going into the first.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Coming in blind, who would you think was moving up in weight?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Golovkin is amazing at cutting off the ring.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Smoger with the clinch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 1:

Golovkin comes straight out. Rosando moving and covering up. Golovkin trying to prove something with his pressure. Every time Golovkin throws I worry for Rosado. Rosado jabbing and circling, Golovkin blocking it all. Rosado cutting the ring off well and not looking as slow as he has looked before actually. Rosado being super defensive, but is it only a matter of time. Golovkin's footwork is really making the ring smaller for rosado, who is clearly scared. Golovkin landing a few to the body. Rosado feeling the impact of shots even when he's blocked them. Rosado having to work hard moving, might tire out soon. Bit of a shit first round. 

10-9 Golovkin.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Coming in blind, who would you think was moving up in weight?


Not at all. He was MASSIVE at LM. GGG to keep him up until the 7th!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Golovkin


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 2:

Golovkin quick to take center ring. Rosado just wanting ot move around and defend. He's throwing shots to stop Golovkin from throwing shots, not to hit Golovkin. Rosado working hard to stay away. He is scared, and quite right. Golovkin yet to land a very clean power shot but Rosado is already cut from short punches. Will GGG taste the blood and go for the kill? Rosado still being super defensive. Golovkin with a decent right hand. Rosado tryin the body. Golovkin just walkin Rosado down being patient. Rosado trying to back GGG up, GGG looks pissed off about it. 

10-9 GGG

20-18 GGG


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

20-18 Golovkin

I'm enjoying Ward on the commentary.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Classic tune playing atm


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

lul


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Golovkin to get stopped within the next two rounds, he's fighting a good gameplan but he cant keep taking this bombs for much longer.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 3: 

Golovkin is back there to the middle of the ring straight away. Rosado not moving as much, lands a nice right hand, looks like he's tasted Golovkins power and isn't as intimidated by it. Rosado still not wanting to be hit though. Golovkin with a mark under his eye. GGG makes a lot of mistakes, doesn't move his head, but rosado won't really work on that, he can't. Rosado may end up being too tough for his own good here. Looked stunned by a right hand and a jab. And he is hurt. GGG has a real killer instict but is still patient. Impressive stuff. Rosado caught by a left hook and another. Trading in the ring now, not clever for Rosado, counter right for GGG. Everything this guy throws has KO power. 

30-27 GGG

I need this to go 6 for the H2H league. Fuck pabby.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rosado landed a few early in the 3rd and Golovkin clearly didn't like it! Rosado got hurt quite badly there.

30-27


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 4: 

Rosado defending well. Golovkin being patient. Left hook by golovkin. Rosado's mouth/nose/eye all bleeding. Golovkin really is a powerful guy, but Rosado is tough. That could be a bad thing though. The crowd goes crazy even with Golovkin lands a jab cause it lands like a right hand. GGG looking for left hooks and finding a few of them but Rosado still throwing some shots to say "Respect me."

40-36 GGG


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 5:

Straight back to the middle again for GGG, I wonder how he'd be if he was being backed up. Glad it's after 4 now so Pabby doesn't get extra points. Golovkin acknowledges a shot that hit him. The guy has a good chin. Rosado trying to back GGG up. GGG being backed up, Rosado fans going mental. GGG lands his own shots again hurting Rosado. Kellerman flirting with Ward, it's a bit ****. In the ring though GGG is landing hard. Rosado can take a shot, but I was expecting this. I think he's getting hurt bad soon. Next round. Please. GGG also working with a good jab and looking for power shots. Rosado moving again. He's been hurt. 

50-45 GGG


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Credit to Rosado, hes been battered and bruised for 4 rounds but came back to have his best round in the 5th. Great heart shown by him, and landed some solid shots.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

You alright baby?? Did I hear that right??


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

You nervous Wallet? THIS IS THE ROUND BABY! WAR GGG!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Glad it's after 4 now so Pabby doesn't get extra points.


:lol: I made the really pathetic pick of saying to Danny that I thought Rosado could last into the latter half of the fight and potentially give Golovkin some bother but listing it as KO4 in the H2H league so I'd be covered both ways. Shameless.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 6:

Doctor in the ring. Fight is continuing. I hope this gets stopped this round for my own personal needs AND ROSADO IS STUNNED. GOLOVKIN GOESINTO KILLER MODE BUT ROSADO IS STILL STANDING AND TRADING. GGG warned, Rosado given time. Fuck sake. The cut is opened worse. Damnit GGG. Time in, rosado leaking blood like a busted car's oil @Pabby... Plenty of Torque on these shots. GGG would have gotten a stoppage if he didn't fuck up there and give away time. Rosado pushing GGG back. Golovkin has ppunchedd himself out. Damnit. Blood is everywhere. Rosado hurt by a jab. Get the doctor in here Steve. Please. Rosado survives 6. Cunt.

60-54 GGG

Could be some 10-8 rounds too tbg. If the doctor stops it now between rounds is it a 6th round tko?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

"I can't see, I can't see out that eye"

"You want me to stop it"

"NO NO NO NO NO NO!"


Aaaaaaaaah boxing :clap:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

They're letting it continue? What?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

:[email protected]


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Oh for fucks sake. @Mr.Gilfoid


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Garcia better get a TKO

Round 7:

Ward uses "boatload" as a unit of measurement. Taking a leaf out my book. Rosado bleeding really heavily. GGG is a hard hitting bastard. AND IT'S OVER 7.5 ROUNDS, there goes the prediction league guesses. Good job @wallace. Anyway, GGG doing what he does, Rosado doing what he does. Rosado is being hurt by jabs. The ref could stop this and probably should have last round. Blood on teh camera from Rosado's face. Corner is stoppin the fight. Rosado ignores them. Fight is over. Good stoppage, well done to everybody involved. I thought Rosado would be too tough for his own good and he was being so. 

Golovkin TKO7 Rosado.

motherfucker.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

About time they stopped it there, shouldn't have let him out for that round.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I love Golovkin, inviting Rosado to his gym and shit. What a guy.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good performance from GGG, just systematically broke rosado down and stayed patient throughout. Rosado though, what a fucking warrior, earned everyone's respect tonight

Edit: Rosado: 'I would fight you again' He's nuts:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

My friend Adam is there tonight live and predicted a TKO7. What a dick.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh for fucks sake. @Mr.Gilfoid


Yeah baby!! I'll settle for a draw buddy. So sorry to stop your 100% record:hatton


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: He sounds so much like Borat


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck off Borat


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Golovkin speaks just like this Polish dude I play football with, it's uncanny and is cracking me up.:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Oh for fucks sake. @Mr.Gilfoid





Mr.Gilfoid said:


> Yeah baby!! I'll settle for a draw buddy. So sorry to stop your 100% record:hatton


:rofl OOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I would truly love to know what Golovkin is saying, but fuck it what a G he is anyways:yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Golovkin speaks just like this Polish dude I play football with, it's uncanny and is cracking me up.:lol:


Funnily he speaks just like a 32 year old Slovakian I know, stereotypes mate:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Everybody liking my RBR's? Anybody even reading them?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Everybody liking my RBR's? Anybody even reading them?


Yeah, skimming through them loike. Dey good holmes.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice hat


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Didn't see Garcia's entrance but he's won the ring walks on the strength of that hat.

10-9 Garcia going into the first.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Funnily he speaks just like a 32 year old Slovakian I know, stereotypes mate:lol:


Haha I was considering sticking a "no eastern European stereotype" in there but wasn't sure if I'd be let away with it or not. It's the "no no no no no no no" and general fumbling over words while still sounding as upbeat as possible I guess. We're just not accustomed to a light-hearted demeanour over here anymore.:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm calling a close fight with Garcia pulling ahead late and getting a tko in the tenth round.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Golovkin has a cute little voice, doesn't he. No ****.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm glad HBO put this fight top of the bill despite it being the smaller guys. Can you dig? @Pabby:teddy


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brunette staring right into the camera has intimidated me. Stop being so hawt when you're so far away.



Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I'm glad HBO put this fight top of the bill despite it being the smaller guys. Can you dig? @Pabby:teddy


About 20 pounds heavier than I like 'em, but this is a start.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Undefeated, baby. @Mr.Gilfoid

WAR SALIDO.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY x2


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope you enjoy the heavyweight main event @Pabby
WAR Garcia! You liking this too @Wallet??


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 1:

Both guys go to the center of the ring. Garcia circling and jabbing, salido working his way in. Garica with a nice jab pumping out and doing a good job not bieng hit. Both men jabbing a fair amount, Garcia more so. Garcia with a nice counter left hook and continues circling. Garcia tries for a combo but it's blocked. DOWN GOES SALIDO! he looks a bit wobbled. Lovely right hand from Garcia. Garcia can hurt Salido, that's all we need to know, isn't it @Pabby. Garcia continues to circle and throw shots. Salido trying to get in but with no success. Down goes salido again! Survives the round.

10-7 Garcia
@Pabby


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Garcia dominating here, two knockdowns and landing almost at will, so much for being taken into deep waters :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Woah nelly! Salido knocked down twice by lefts.

He's looking hurt too.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 2:

Both guys move into teh center. Sorry, both knock downs in the last round were from left hooks, not right hands. Garcia throwing out that jab, that's setting the table for the meals, those knock downs and left hooks. Garcia lands a combo and Salido tries to reply to no avail. Salido can feel these shots. Garcia has a lovely left hook and he's landing it a lot. Salido lands a few to the body in a clinch but Garcia continues to circle and throw teh hook and jab. Salido telegraphing every punch he throws. Garcia moving out the way of every punch effortlessly. Salido still coming forwards.

20-16


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

20-16 Garcia.

Catching Salido with more clean shots. I can't see this lasting too much longer.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Salido against JuanMa knew he would have land plenty once he got inside but Garcia is nowhere near as hitable. WOW UPPER MOTHER CUT


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Right uppercut BANG ON THE CHEN

Lovely stuff. Garcia looking really good here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 3:

Garcia goes out circling on the defense, salido getting nothing done, clinch. Garcia pumping that jab out there and staying safe. Salido down AGAIN! Right uppercut to the chin and salido si down for the third time, all flash knock downs but he does look a bit hurt. Garcia isn't even trying to finish it off, just moving back and jabbing content. Maybe he wants to please me and is dragging it to round 10. Garcia keeps moving and jabbing, salido throwing a bit low, garcia iwth a left hook counter. Salido trying with left hooks but failing. Garcia circling and clinching. 

30-24


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thought that was a slip at the time but upon watching the replay yeah it's a knockdown. 4KDs but he's still not out of this!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Both are good counter-punchers, Salido's got a talent not many offensive fighters nowadays have in that he counters well while moving forwards, but the difference between them is that Garcia counters Salido's _movements_, not even limited to punches. Salido is struggling to get off his first punch a lot of the time because of it. Making him get ragged and caught off balance, as showed by that knockdown.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

4 rounds in and Salido already needs a knockout to win, one good thing for him is that Salido is starting to find the range more, landing with those big swinging shots. Garcia needs to stay disciplined.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 4

Garcia into the center and circling round. He's showed me lovely foot work tonight. Puts salido down with a counter left for the fourth time in this fight. Garcia feinting punches and backing salido up with the threat of them. Salido tries to move in, Garcia jabs and counters. Salido with some pressure but it's ineffective. Garcia putting on a masterclass. Salido with a glancing right but with no effect. Garcia circling and moving and jabbing and staying safe. Leaping in with a left hook and landing a combo before defending a salido combo. Clinch. Clinch. And the 4th is over.

40-32.

Salido needs a KO :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 5

garcia circling and feinting, bloking and parrying. Moving and jabbing on the fly. Salido comes in to try a combo and it does fuck all. Salido rocked into ropes off a big right hand. Garcia being patient. Salido rocked again off a 1-2, salido looks deflated. Garcia keeps circling. This guy doesn't have much killer instinct but damn is he a good technical fighter with power. Salido getting nothing done, Garcia smothering all work with clinches. Garcia moves and jabs and counters. Garcia's corner telling him to counter off mistakes. Salido nearly goes down again but keeps his feet. Garcia goes back to jabbing. I'm starting to think Garcia wants to stop this in the 10th :hey

50-41


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 6

Garcia comes in pressing action with hooks! Changes his mind and goes back to jabbing. Salido walking in doing nothing telegraphing his every move. Garcia with a combo then a clinch and that spells success for him. Garcia continues to jab and move. This left hook Garcia has been using tonight is beautiful. Salido eats two in a combo and looks a bit shaken, his eye is closing. Garcia showing off his feet circling round the ring before pouncing on salido then citcling again. Salido isn't having fun in there. Garcia blocks a combo then clinches and walks to the middle of teh ring then circles. 

60-50

10 points clear after 6. :lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The tide is turning...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 7

Salido moves in and lands a few shots but garcia blocks most the work then continues doing his thing moving and jabbing. Salido lands a looking right hand on garcia's chin, salido having a little success. Garcia counters salido and backs him up to ropes landing combo's. Garcia backs up landing a left hook. Garcia with a 1-2 clinch. citcling, salido moves in as garcia moves to the side. Uppercut by garcia. Salido looks depressed in there, hands down walking in. Salido's eye is closed shut. Salido keeps moving with the jab going. This is Salido's best round and he landed more on compubox, but fuck compubox, that was Garcia's round. 

70-59


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I scored that 7th for Salido. Maybe being too nice? Salido's the fucking devil though. After all the beating he's took he's still a dangerous man.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> The tide is turning...


Yes gutcheck time for Mikey now


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Garcia going back to the corner claiming his nose is broken. Seems to have been from Salido leading with his skull.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Round 8

Garcia keeps moving and jabbing. These RBR posts are getting a bit dull as it's the same stuff happening over and over, but it is fun to watch. Garcia with a combo. Salido with some missed shots, Garcia circling as salido throws and misses. Salido keeps moving forwards but being hit by Garcia on the way in. Garcia needs to close the show to make me happy. If he scored a knock out in, say, round 10? I'd be happy. Nice bodyshots and uppercuts by Garcia. Salido throwing elbows according to robert garcia. Garcia catches a shot and a headbut. Garcia moves and circles and is clearly frustrating salido. Salido's head seems to have fractured Garcia's nose. 

80-68


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And it's stopped, going to the scorecards. Well that's dissappointing.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fair call to stop it imo. His nose is clearly broken from a butt and he's clearly up on the cards. If you're in that corner you're gonna get it stopped.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh that was a nasty butt


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Andre Ward has gone very quiet on the topic of intentional head butts.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck Salido tbg


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Technical Decision:

79-70, 79-69, 79-69 all to Garcia.

I had it 80-68 but that's all good.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Garcia hammered him. Loving it. So glad I have this kid in my team. You dig @Wallet?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Englands Gavin Rees!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was a great first night of boxing in 2013, disappointing ending but other than that is was great. Had a good night. You lads going to bed or watching the "2 days" ?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

may swell watch


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Watching 2 days loike. Fuck bed.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Watching 2 days loike. Fuck bed.


:broner


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was kinda shit


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Night lads, hope you've all had a good night xoxo


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Night x


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

That was the worst '2 Days' yet.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I had it 79-69 at the time of the stoppage.


----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

How did you all score the Salido-garcia fight, I had it 79-69 at time of stoppage


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I had it 80-68


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just caught up with last night's boxing.

I thought Burgos just edged it against Martinez. Had it 116-112 but I can understand a draw. Good fight.

Golovkin wasn't too impressive but still won every minute of every round. Why they let it continue for a round or two too long I don't get. Rosado was one tough guy but was just getting beaten up really.

I thought Garcia would just about beat Salido but the way he dominated was impressive. 79-69 for me at the time of the stoppage. I didn't really see it as controversial either tbh. It was a blatant headbutt (accidental or not) and clearly broke his nose straight off. Good call by the referee/doctor/whoever to stop it right at the end of that round and then it's only fair you go to the scorecards. Good decision and good performance from Mikey.

Enjoyable night of boxing :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Chacal - props for the RBRs last night. Good stuff :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Chacal - props for the RBRs last night. Good stuff :good


Thanks


----------

